# Hello from a new member



## Kumera (Jun 4, 2010)

Allow me to introduce myself. I am living in Southern California active in a variety entertainment related pursuits as well as painting panels and canvases for enjoyment and personal gain. I joined Control Booth as I have specific questions about operating a Strand LBX console. If anyone can help me with some insights about how best to program and manipulate the console it is much appreciated.


----------



## Anvilx (Jun 4, 2010)

Welcome to the booth! Don't hesitate to ask any of your questions over in the lighting form, but I recommend that you take a look at the wiki and try searching to see if it they have been discussed before.


----------



## dkjohnny (Feb 26, 2015)

I trained students on the LBX and GXS's for many years. Give me a shout and i'll try to help.


----------

